# The Comprehensive Play Kitchen Thread



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

I wanted to start a play kitchen thread. A centrally located play kitchen thread will hopefully help others in their search.

My son is getting a beautiful handmade wooden play kitchen for Christmas - and we went through many possibilities before finding one off Craigslist made by a local elderly gentleman.

So...if you have play kitchens you love - post them here.

If you've made your own play kitchen feel free to add it as well.









Kid Kraft Deluxe Pastel Play Kitchen.
http://www.netshops.com/cart/shopper...=17-21697592-2

Elves and Angels Julianna's Kitchen
http://www.blueberryforest.com/kitch...ay-kitchen.htm

Elves and Angels Jacob's Ice Box
http://www.blueberryforest.com/kitch...bs-ice-box.htm

Complete Kitchen Center
http://www.blueberryforest.com/kitch...ay-kitchen.htm

Jonti-Craft Natural Birch Play Kitchen
http://www.jonti-craft.com/Catalog/D...&subcategory=8

Dakota's Play Kitchen
http://www.willowtoys.com/catalog.php?item=11

Liam's Kitchen
http://www.willowtoys.com/catalog.ph...3Fcategory%3D1

The Acorn Kitchen
http://www.willowtoys.com/catalog.ph...3Fcategory%3D1

Camden Rose Kitchen
http://www.camdenrose.com/product/31/14

Vitamin Kitchen Oven (Oompa Toys)
http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/...%20Play%20Oven

French Kitchenette
http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/...REE%20SHIPPING

Djeco Daisy's Kitchen
http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/DJ6522/Djeco-Daisy's-Kitchen-Set.html?oompaItem=Djeco_Daisy's%20Kitchen%20Set


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Camden Rose Simple Fridge
http://www.camdenrose.com/product/75/14

Camden Rose Table Top Kitchen
http://www.camdenrose.com/product/76/14


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

DIY Play Kitchen from Family Fun
http://familyfun.go.com/decorating-i...02_proj_kitch/

DIY Cardboard Kitchen
http://fortytworoads.blogspot.com/20...-finished.html

DIY Haley's Play Kitchen
http://www.ohdeedoh.com/ohdeedoh/ins...kitchen-068247

DIY Cardboard Box Kitchen from Family Fun
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/arts-and...&craftid=11093

DIY Entertainment Center Kitchen
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=142233.0


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
DIY Haley's Play Kitchen
http://www.ohdeedoh.com/ohdeedoh/ins...kitchen-068247


I am making a kitchen for ds this Christmas. I love this one!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

That one is cute! I love the beautiful green paint and retro fabrics.

Here's another DIY play kitchen.

We're planning on making the fridge for DS.

DIY Ikea Hacker Play Kitchen
http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/2007/...under-200.html
We're going to make the fridge like the one from above here. It seems pretty simple using Ivar pine cabinets from Ikea.

DIY Ikea Play Kitchen 2
http://www.ohdeedoh.com/ohdeedoh/toy...kitchen-066536

DIY Ikea Play Kitchen 3
http://www.zrecommends.com/detail/di...-play-kitchen/


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh such fantastic ideas on the DIY front! This is going to make me look at some of the random cheapo furniture at goodwill, salvation army, etc in a whole new light over the next few months!!


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Mine is going to be apartment-construction friendly (read: no power tools necessary







)

As the base, I am using two wire cubes I already have. They are like this. I will leave the wire framework off the top part (counter area), so that I have room for the sink to "dip" low. I will add at least one shelf to each cube (a shelf made from a piece of cardboard, probably), so that there is storage space, and an "oven" area.

I will make the counter out of several layers of corrugated cardboard, so that I can cut the sink hole out with an exacto knife (one layer at a time). When I put the layers together, I will "bind" them in "granite" contact paper, so that they act as one solid counter top. I will fasten them to the wire somehow, lol.

I am putting a curtain in the front of the wire cubes. I bought fabric something like this.

I'm going to use an old double-boiler for the sink, and probably some old cds for the burners. I will create some sort of backsplash area, and thrift/scrounge some knobs. I have not yet solved the faucet problem....

My apt complex has a large cardboard recycling bin, so I will be getting a lot of my supply there







Ds is going to love it! And I am hoping it will cost less than $10!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Natural Wood Kitchen
http://www.anaturalhome.com/product/A222SUPERPLAY/

FAO Shwartz (Holy Expensive Batman)
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/06...s/source/8.htm


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

Good idea!!!! I spent hours and hours researching wooden kitchens on MDC before buying ours. We bought the Camden Rose kitchen for dd, and we love it. (I really like how it is gender-neutral.)

For those of you into coupon codes like me, the new Mothering issue has a coupon code for UrthChild, which sells the Camden Rose kitchen and fridge.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

KidKraft Vintage Kitchen Play Center at CostCo ($10 cheaper in the store)


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

I found a wooden play kitchen by a company called Battat at Tuesday Morning for $50. It is perfect for our small space.

Here's DD playing with her kitchen when we first got it:
http://photos.smugmug.com/photos/333966509_SS6oY-M.jpg


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimie* 

Here's DD playing with her kitchen when we first got it:
http://photos.smugmug.com/photos/333966509_SS6oY-M.jpg

What a cutie you have!

Here is a play kitchen from the Land of Nod
http://www.landofnod.com/family.aspx...f=4051&pc=2893


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Waaahh!!!!








I wish I had seen this thread before I ordered DD's for her birthday

http://www.babynaturopathics.com/sho...idproduct=1903


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Waaahh!!!!








I wish I had seen this thread before I ordered DD's for her birthday

http://www.babynaturopathics.com/sho...idproduct=1903

$$$







$$$ Is there any way you can return it??? That is highway robbery!


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
$$$







$$$ Is there any way you can return it??? That is highway robbery!

A bit OT, but I wonder if the company doesn't realize that they priced the kitchen way higher than other stores. It's worth a call!


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Here is our dd's wooden kitchen made by Anatex. It's gorgeous!

http://www.anatex.com/ProductCart/pc...&idproduct=223

and

http://www.anatex.com/ProductCart/pc...&idproduct=224


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

:

Great thread! DD is SO ready for a play kitchen. I don't even think we'll wait until the holidays--she can have it early!


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

well it is sooooooooooooo typical the only one I like is from FAO









Do LO's really play at the kitchen? Is this a distraction so you can cook? This is new to me, so I would love to hear peoples stories of how long their LO plays at the kitchen etc.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
$$$







$$$ Is there any way you can return it??? That is highway robbery!


wow..that kitchen is all over the place here. it's always around 50 euros, or 65 dollars.

http://www.spielzeug-berlin.de/Holzs...ogle&language=


----------



## ruvalokiteshvara (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Waaahh!!!!








I wish I had seen this thread before I ordered DD's for her birthday

http://www.babynaturopathics.com/sho...idproduct=1903


there is a place in toronto that is selling it for $129.

http://www.honey-bunch.com/item.php?...category_id=30

i would contact the people you bought it from and either return it or get them to refund you at least PART of the difference.

that's just nuts.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Waaahh!!!!








I wish I had seen this thread before I ordered DD's for her birthday

http://www.babynaturopathics.com/sho...idproduct=1903

Definitely try to return it if you can or at least let them know how disappointed you are. I saw that and almost peed myself since I had just seen it at Hot Toads (a Canadian site) for $119.

http://hottoads.com/product_view.php?id=4319


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

For the person asking if kids really play with the kitchens...

We don't have one but we just moved so I am going to try to make the cardboard one myself out of all these boxes we have around here. The fact that my daughter doesn't have a kitchen doesn't stop her from pretending to cook, it is her favorite passtime whether I am cooking or not. She will grab a sigg bottle lid out of the drawer and an old medela bottle I used to use to store breastmilk and flip the lid upside down and go "Mmmmmm MMMM" I am blending!

I can't wait to see how excited she is over her own kitchen!


----------



## amyhen (Jul 13, 2007)

I"m SO excited ...been researching play kitchens(for Christmas) and when I mentioned it to my sister this weekend, she offered to give us my neice's wooden kitchen and all of the play food, etc.! I think she was as happy as I was because although she used to love her kitchen, Mara is getting older and it is just taking up space now! Something to think about if you have friends or family with "older" girls!


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

We have the Kidcraft Red Retro Kitchen, which is on sale here for about $100 less than Grandma paid for their birthday in Januarhy.

http://www.allchildrensfurniture.com...id=FR43-KK1509


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

I







babynaturopathics!

i showed them the links you sent me and they gave it to me at a VERY fair price including shipping and points








:







:







:

They have the best customer service of any business I've ever dealt with.

and thanks especially to ElaynesMom and ruvalokiteshvara








couldn't have done it without your posts


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Glad to hear you were able to get a better price on it, and good to know they have such good customer service


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Ikea Ideas
http://www.ohdeedoh.com/ohdeedoh/loo...kitchen-067671


----------



## LoveOhm (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
DIY Haley's Play Kitchen
http://www.ohdeedoh.com/ohdeedoh/ins...kitchen-068247


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
I am making a kitchen for ds this Christmas. I love this one!

I have been looking at play kitchens for my almost 2 year old daughter, the wooden ones seem appealing to me but not as inspiring w/o any color and other ones I have seen are either crazy expensive or seem cheesy ---- this one (and all it's accessories) seem perfect! Now if I can only find time, energy to learn how to make this and learn how to sew.


----------



## ColoradoKat (Feb 23, 2006)

I love the one we made:

http://stukatneva.blogspot.com/


----------



## DaytonsMom (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2325/.f

here's the one we just ordered for ds for christmas. loved the price, love that it's just wood. i just wish it was a little darker. hopefully he'll love it. now for shopping for accesories! sooo excited about that. might try to do some myself, this thread has given me some inspiration.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

I love that one from kidcraft, but I just cannot deal with red/pink/blue









Why does Pottery Barn have to have such a delicious kitchen?








http://www.potterybarnkids.com/produ...pkey=ckitchens


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

subbing... DS1 has always enjoyed playing with the kitchen components at Pottery Barn Kids (not that we go there frequently, but he does sometimes ask to go there so he can play with the kitchen). 







:


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I







babynaturopathics!

i showed them the links you sent me and they gave it to me at a VERY fair price including shipping and points








:







:







:

They have the best customer service of any business I've ever dealt with.

and thanks especially to ElaynesMom and ruvalokiteshvara








couldn't have done it without your posts

I'm glad to hear that. I have ordered from them (I'm in Ontario also) and have had great service from them too. They even emailed me when Haba had their recall because I had ordered one of the products over a year before. I just got my refund from the distributor







.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned Willow Toys?
http://www.willowtoys.com/catalog.php?category=1

I got mine there.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

We made our own when ds was about 2 yrs old. It's pretty simple, a big rectangle box with 2 cupboard doors that open for storage, a stainless steel bowl for a sink, and cutout cork circles for stove burners. Screws hold in the knobs. It ended up costing us probably $50 to make it, but it's fun and my kids and their friends play with it a fair amount.


----------



## atom'smama (Mar 26, 2006)

coloradocat-love the kitchen! it is so cute. Much cuter than many I see at the stores!


----------



## um_hanna (Nov 3, 2004)

im subbing







I am about to start looking to create ours soon, love these ideas!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
FAO Shwartz (Holy Expensive Batman)
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/06...s/source/8.htm


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

We need to replace the faucet on our natural finish pine play kitchen.

There was probably a wooden faucet attached to it at some point, because there is a place for a dowel.

The sink and faucet area are separate from the rest of the kitchen. They extend to the side, sort of like a cutting board that pulls out from an island. Basically I mention this because it means the "guts" of the faucet/sink are exposed. I'll try to take pictures later to show what I mean.

We've been trying to figure out how to fashion a wooden faucet. But I'm totally out of ideas. Does anyone have any idea where I can find one, or how to make one?


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoKat* 
I love the one we made:

http://stukatneva.blogspot.com/

that is totally awesome!!!


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

I love this thread.







:
My dad is a very talented wood craftsman and is making my boys a solid wood one for their Christmas gift. We are incorporating aspects from our 4 fave ones we saw online in various places. He came over today and we made up plans, I am SO excited about it!







:

Is this a good thread to talk about what things to get WITH the kitchen itself, or should I do that somewhere else?


----------



## MissPriss (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2cutiekitties* 
I love that one from kidcraft, but I just cannot deal with red/pink/blue









Why does Pottery Barn have to have such a delicious kitchen?








http://www.potterybarnkids.com/produ...pkey=ckitchens

I agree I really like the one from Kidcraft but try to not overdue pink/red/blue.... plus it will be in our bedroom.

I have been drooling over the PB Kids Kitchen you posted, it is stunning but expensive!







I soooo wish it was more affordable. I think I will ask dd's dad to purchase it for her christmas gift!

What about the white PB Kids Classic Kitchen since it is mostly white with only minor pink you could adjust it to your liking and then changing out the fabric on the pie cabinet.....


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

We have this one:

http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2322/.f

We used to have a four-piece set from Childcraft (similar to the one below) that belonged to my sister and I. My mom recently reclaimed it to use in her playroom for the grandkids and bought us the Nova one instead.









https://www.childcrafteducation.com/...7&product.y=46


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 

Is this a good thread to talk about what things to get WITH the kitchen itself, or should I do that somewhere else?

Talk away!

My aunt is making our son an apron.

My Mother in law is getting him pots and pans. We gave her links for the Melissa and Doug pans, Plan Toys and Ikea. I would be happy with any of them. http://www.gummylump.com/front/f_product.php?id=3393

http://www.hazelnutkids.com/cgi-bin/...i?item=PT34130

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00084863

Our play kitchen that we picked up off of Craigslist came with some wooden Melissa and Doug food.

I also received some felt play food from an etsy mama on here that I love!


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

we don`t really have a play kitchen, just a cabinet, with a small wood stove.
BUT we have tons of great food to play with.
The HABA wood food is the best, so beautiful and much better than the MD stuff, IMO.
We also have some handmade cloth foods, very cute and fun.

for dishes we have a lot of thrift store finds. A set of nesting bowls from
threesisterstoys.com

the accessories make the kitchen IME.
over the years we have added aprons, spoons, etc..

We have also used pinecones and acorns as food, I made some cute noodles out of thin strips of felt. After DD#1 learned to crochet we made some crocheted noodles and cupcakes.

old spice jars with beads, colored rice or whatever work nice. You can also keep empty containers for cooking with, tea boxes, or just cut pictures and paste on small cardboard boxes. We don`t actually eat a lot of food from cute containers.

It is so much fun!!! Every child that comes into our house plays with the kitchen, boys and girls of all ages.

Kathryn


----------



## Michelle Renee (Dec 31, 2005)

I am a true haggler!

I absolutely love lakeshore learning. As a teacher, I have found their products to be excellent. They are good balance between natural open ended play, toy, and very educational. They also have great warranties.

Randy and I were out holiday shopping for Vi at lakeshore, a teachers store. And I asked them when they would be getting rid of their display products. She asked why and to make a long story short - I got 40% off this kitchen yesterday. I have had my eye on it for over a year.

http://www.lakeshorelearning.com/med...ll/dd516_f.jpg

I love it. It is gender neutral, wood, not overly plain, and has rounded corners and a 10 year warranty.

We aren't sure if we are going to put it away for her 3rd birthday or give it to her for Christmas.


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

wow...awesome thread! dd is getting this one for christmas from her nana and papa. http://www.potterybarnkids.com/produ...n&cm%5Fsrc=SCH

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the natural wood ones...but its a gift, so no complaints here. i am working on finding food, dishes and accessories. i can't wait for christmas









ETA: dd will be 2 in jan, so i'm sure some of these things will be for birthday too


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i like this stuff http://www.moolka.com/jzv/cats/242/Erzi?ct=3&z=top i havent seen it in person, but it seems bigger than the haba stuff, which is so tiny

when did your dc get their kitchen? i was going to get my ds one next christmas, when he'll be just over 2, but im thinking about getting it this year instead since i have some extra money coming in soon and know i'll be able to afford it. i have to talk with dh though


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

ooo, thanks for the list Mamas! I can't wait until we can start looking through them for DD!


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

DD got the PB Pink Retro Kitchen for her birthday.

It's ooooh so outlandishly priced and yet utterly divine.

She got the pink because pink is my favorite color and _my_ kitchen is actually pink too (no offense meant, but breast cancer is the best think to happen to kitchen appliances!) And since her kitchen is in my kitchen it was perfect.

We were only able to afford it because of the generosity of grandparents and other family members.

It's pure







!


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
i like this stuff http://www.moolka.com/jzv/cats/242/Erzi?ct=3&z=top i havent seen it in person, but it seems bigger than the haba stuff, which is so tiny

My Erzi and Haba food are about the same size!


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

The HABA food I have like the carrot, turnip, bread roll, cookies etc..
look BRAND NEW after 3 years of play.
I have some erzi stuff also, and it looks good too.
Well worth the money IMHO


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

I LOVE this thread! I think we are getting the Battat kitchen that someone mentioned here. We are getting it at Costco though and it is only $85 (Canada):

I adore this kitchen but it is WAY WAY WAY out of our price range:

http://www.magiccabin.com/magiccabin...ch%20Result|P1


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oops the link didn't post:
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...t_adv_XSE10001


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Ack! We sanded down the kiddo's play kitchen last night, and then oiled it.

It looks yellow! I'm not sure what to do. I liked it better when it was just sanded, no oil. I'm not sure I can sand it again, because the oil is supposed to seep down into the wood. I really should have tested it first.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

As far as play food goes, we have these sets. Much nicer than Haba in my opinion, and bigger!

http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...roduct_ID=1186

and

http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...roduct_ID=1185


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to add: DD loves chopping sets. We have these and they get tons of use:

http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...roduct_ID=1871

http://www.gummylump.com/front/f_product.php?id=3168

I have also bought felt squares at the craft store and cut out lettuce leaves, cheese slices, tomato slices, noodles, onion slices, carrot slices, green beans, etc. Super cheap and easy.

By far what gets the most use in dd's kitchen, though, is the real spice rack that I bought and filled the containers with dry pasta, whole nutmegs, cinnamon sticks, large beans, and crystal beads. She loves to open the container and put in the "ingredients." She then seasons them with her real wooden salt and pepper grinders.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoKat* 
I love the one we made:

http://stukatneva.blogspot.com/

omg i love it too! what a beautiful set you made! totally inspiring


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this Step2 50's Diner? I love all the stuff that comes with it, plus it has a table and chairs, omg so cute.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3153188

not a fan of so much plastic but it is boyish!

oh and it won an award and is made in the USA!
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/081007/cltu034.html?.v=101


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

Sistine Chapel of kitchens:

Step2 grand walk in kitchen. it is Amazing!
we have it and love it equally big and small people
works as theather, restaurant, buffet, kitchen.. you name it.
and kiddo can sit in it! feeling the space is amazing.

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?...ItemId=147dd1b


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia* 
Sistine Chapel of kitchens:

Step2 grand walk in kitchen. it is Amazing!
we have it and love it equally big and small people
works as theather, restaurant, buffet, kitchen.. you name it.
and kiddo can sit in it! feeling the space is amazing.

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?...ItemId=147dd1b

I second the recommendation. My dd has this one at grandma's house (can you believe g-ma got this on sale for $50???). DD loves it. Quite frankly, I think she likes it better than the wooden one we got her, but she still plays with both. The only thing I don't like about this kitchen is that it is so large--but that may or may not matter depending upon how space you've got to work with. It is really a very nice plastic kitchen--tastefully done, cool but not loud sound effects, and very realistic.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia* 
Sistine Chapel of kitchens:

Step2 grand walk in kitchen. it is Amazing!
we have it and love it equally big and small people
works as theather, restaurant, buffet, kitchen.. you name it.
and kiddo can sit in it! feeling the space is amazing.

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?...ItemId=147dd1b

Wow! If I did plastic, that one would be a hands down winner. That is a very cool kitchen. I am not letting DS play with plastic for the most part, and something that large wouldn't fit in my apartment anyway, but that is very cool!


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

I found these today while shopping for some new wooden food for dd's play kitchen, so I thought I'd share some more affordable wooden kitchen options all under $125:

Small, foldable kitchen ($35 with free shipping): http://www.landofnod.com/family.aspx...f=2142&pc=2893

The Fairies Kiln Strawberry oven ($109, but currently out of stock; includes great sliceable foods): http://www.thetoybakery.com/kitchen-...n/prod_53.html

(And, on the same site, this birthday cake that I'm drooling over: http://www.thetoybakery.com/kitchen-...e/prod_52.html )

Table-top kitchen set ($69; includes utensils and food): http://www.playkitchens.com/play-kit...rstkitchen.cfm

Small, table-top stove and oven plus sink (it's hard to find a table-top kitchen with a sink!) ($41): http://store.babycenter.com/product/...&ci_sku=211887

Haba cooker/play stove that attaches to countertop ($39): http://www.playkitchens.com/play-kit...rplaystove.cfm

Foldable table-top kitchen set that includes wooden pots/pans and food ($49.99):
http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys...i_sku=11415228

Stand-up kitchen that includes stove, oven, microwave, dishwasher, sink, and dry erase board ($84): http://www.kidsfurnituremart.com/pla...Kitchen_Island

Wooden cook-top play kitchen, featuring 3 burners and clock ($34): http://www.livingplaying.com/alx13.html

KidKraft full-sized pastel play kitchen, includes sink, oven, stove, refrigerator($ 119): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...46&refid=store

Retro-style kitchen with oven, sink, stove, wall-clock, and towel rack ($99): http://www.moolka.com/jzv/prod/23446...ker?p=YzE9MTk0 and one that's similar for $84: http://www.moolka.com/jzv/prod/5180/...ker?p=YzE9MTk0

I'm sure this one has been mentioned before, but it's an unbeatable deal for $99: http://www.moolka.com/jzv/prod/3358/...hen?p=YzE9MTk0

Apparently, I have too much time on my hands today!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Might be my favorite next to the diy's and the camden rose simple hearth

http://www.naturalpod.com/shop/index...roducts_id=915


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

For those with natural kitchens, can you/did you paint them or is it supposed to be that natural color?

My decor is more on the contemporary side and these natural ones just wont fit in at all









And to those posting all the accessories, thanks! I am going end up in the poorhouse if I keep reading this thread


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia* 
Sistine Chapel of kitchens:

Step2 grand walk in kitchen. it is Amazing!
we have it and love it equally big and small people
works as theather, restaurant, buffet, kitchen.. you name it.
and kiddo can sit in it! feeling the space is amazing.

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?...ItemId=147dd1b

I wish I had the room for that! This is when I wish I believed in the mcmansion







(not that I could afford it)


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2cutiekitties* 
For those with natural kitchens, can you/did you paint them or is it supposed to be that natural color?

My decor is more on the contemporary side and these natural ones just wont fit in at all









And to those posting all the accessories, thanks! I am going end up in the poorhouse if I keep reading this thread










We're going to leave ours natural. I had oiled it with Danish oil, but it turned a yellow cast - so I've re-sanded the entire thing and am going to try a beeswax finish.

We have .....I'm not sure what you would call our style. You can see pics of our living room here:

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/HPIM1454.jpg
http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/HPIM1453.jpg
http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/HPIM1455.jpg
http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/HPIM1450.jpg
http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/HPIM1451.jpg

It's a little different now - we've replaced the carpet with wood floors. We've put tile in the kitchen, and we have new furniture coming next week - but you get the idea. I think our natural kitchen, once done will look nice in our home.

I have seen wooden kitchens painted though - and they are super cute. Some of the mama's here have posted some of their diy kitchens that have been painted - and I think they started out as wood.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ a nice natural kitchen would look lovely in your home. Your house/decor looks great. You have more of a traditional look. Your kitchen is delicious, with all those cabinets and recessed lighting!


----------



## camelfam (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoKat* 
I love the one we made:

http://stukatneva.blogspot.com/

Wow! You have inspired me to make my own. Awesome job!


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this set from Hearth Song?

Also, please educate me on why it might be favorable to go with one that is all natural wood instead of colors. Is it to encourage more imagination?


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuxPerpetua* 
Haba cooker/play stove that attaches to countertop ($39): http://www.playkitchens.com/play-kit...rplaystove.cfm

I seem to love everything Haba makes, but this is so cool, and would be perfect for my son. Lately he just LOVES to be next to me in the kitchen copying everything I do (with his own pot or bowl on the counter). He would love this, but I can't bring myself to cough up the 40 bucks







Maybe I'll make him something like this out of cardboard, lol.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
Anyone know anything about this set from Hearth Song?

Also, please educate me on why it might be favorable to go with one that is all natural wood instead of colors. Is it to encourage more imagination?

I'm not sure about other mamas, but my reasons for going natural are for a couple reasons.

1. I'm not always sure what is in the paint they use on the kitchens. (lead, etc).

2. My little one is rough on toys. With an all natural wood kitchen, if he bangs it up, I can sand it out and repair it easier than if paint chips off.

3. This is an investment piece for us. It sits in our living room with the rest of our furniture - I wanted it to blend in - aesthetically I like it better for our home.


----------



## LoveOhm (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abharrington* 
wow...awesome thread! dd is getting this one for christmas from her nana and papa. http://www.potterybarnkids.com/produ...n&cm%5Fsrc=SCH

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the natural wood ones...but its a gift, so no complaints here. i am working on finding food, dishes and accessories. i can't wait for christmas









ETA: dd will be 2 in jan, so i'm sure some of these things will be for birthday too

I have been looking at the PB Kids Kitchens do you mind sharing what made you decide on this model?


----------



## kwg (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *camelfam* 
Wow! You have inspired me to make my own. Awesome job!

Me too! So for those that made their own or even bought one I guess....how high are they off the ground? I am thinking of making one for my 2 year old but I also have a 6 year old who will love playing too and I am worried it will be too low.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
DD got the PB Pink Retro Kitchen for her birthday.

It's ooooh so outlandishly priced and yet utterly divine.

She got the pink because pink is my favorite color and _my_ kitchen is actually pink too (no offense meant, but breast cancer is the best think to happen to kitchen appliances!) And since her kitchen is in my kitchen it was perfect.

We were only able to afford it because of the generosity of grandparents and other family members.

It's pure







!


whats the quality like? im really loving the red one. if im gonna slpurge on a kitchen, might as well go all out, right? ive always loved the natural wooden ones, but the red one is calling out to me


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

with the exception of putting beeswax on it.

We had to strip it down, sand it, replace all the hardware. Make new burners and a new faucet.

I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out.

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1350.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1353.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1354.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1355.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1356.jpg


----------



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
with the exception of putting beeswax on it.

We had to strip it down, sand it, replace all the hardware. Make new burners and a new faucet.

I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out.

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1350.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1353.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1354.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1355.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/DSC_1356.jpg


That is just beautiful! What a find!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Just wanted to add one more kitchen. Well, two actually.

Last Sunday, I got the following kitchen for free at a toy swap. I was so excited, and was planning to give it to DS for Christmas. (It didn't come with the accessories, but that was no biggie)

http://www.livingplaying.com/alx13.html

Then, I found the following stove on my local Craigslist for $15!!!!!!! I was over the moon when they emailed me saying I could come pick it up. It is sitting in my car right now, and I just need to go get it and put it in the basement for Christmas! I am giving the little table top folding one to a friend as a Christmas gift.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004W1TH?...0&linkCode=asn

It isn't exactly what I was looking for, but it is in perfect condition. Not a scratch on it, and I was stunned at the price!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Just wanted to add one more kitchen. Well, two actually.

Last Sunday, I got the following kitchen for free at a toy swap. I was so excited, and was planning to give it to DS for Christmas. (It didn't come with the accessories, but that was no biggie)

http://www.livingplaying.com/alx13.html

Then, I found the following stove on my local Craigslist for $15!!!!!!! I was over the moon when they emailed me saying I could come pick it up. It is sitting in my car right now, and I just need to go get it and put it in the basement for Christmas! I am giving the little table top folding one to a friend as a Christmas gift.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004W1TH?...0&linkCode=asn

It isn't exactly what I was looking for, but it is in perfect condition. Not a scratch on it, and I was stunned at the price!

You lucky duck! That stove is adorable. Isn't Craigslist great? I love scouring it for excellent finds.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
You lucky duck! That stove is adorable. Isn't Craigslist great? I love scouring it for excellent finds.

Yes! A friend suggested keeping the baby and kids stuff page open in a tab and just refreshing it whenever I thought about it, and I have found some fabulous stuff that way.

I also went to a local recycled good store and found a small frying pan and pot with a lid on it for $1.25 total to go with the stove for Christmas! Now to find some wood/metal plates and bowls, and maybe a few small utensils and DS will be completely set!

I am still hunting for a sink to go with the stove, but I feel like the stove part has more play value, so it is great for now!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

__
https://flic.kr/p/694747827


__
https://flic.kr/p/163774987


__
https://flic.kr/p/2122127886


__
https://flic.kr/p/2761822892


__
https://flic.kr/p/2560008304
I think the next one has already been posted...but I'm trying to find this wall paper. Any ideas where to look?

__
https://flic.kr/p/2477245181


__
https://flic.kr/p/2982553638


__
https://flic.kr/p/1031565892


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
I think the next one has already been posted...but I'm trying to find this wall paper. Any ideas where to look?

__
https://flic.kr/p/2477245181

I was planning to make a set for ds, but I found a stove very similar to the stove in this photo on Craigslist--but with a only 2 burners and a sink on the other side (and no drawer at the bottom). I am pleased to have something remotely in common with this woman of exquisite taste, lol! That wallpaper is to. die. for.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
I was planning to make a set for ds, but I found a stove very similar to the stove in this photo on Craigslist--but with a only 2 burners and a sink on the other side (and no drawer at the bottom). I am pleased to have something remotely in common with this woman of exquisite taste, lol! That wallpaper is to. die. for.


I know it. The wall paper, the toys, the house. *sigh*


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2988284204


__
https://flic.kr/p/2976590451


__
https://flic.kr/p/391740192


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I couldn't resist posting this $5 kitchen from ebay. Boy do I wish I lived in California! Would be such a steal!!

Or even this one in Colorado.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

this one is at a local 'home goods' store for $35
as well as this fridge for $60


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Someone posted information about wooden milk bottles - anyone know where I can find them?


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Subbing!


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
Someone posted information about wooden milk bottles - anyone know where I can find them?

My guess is that it is probably on the Comprehensive Play Kitchen Accessories thread. I'm sorry I don't have time right now to link it, but I bet if you search you can find it.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

This is a new find on Three Sisters Toys.

Wooden/pastel pink kitchen, $85

http://www.threesisterstoys.com/p-11...tchenette.aspx


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Okay our construction has begun...I forgot to take before pics of the two upper cabinets we bought from Home Depot but you tell from these "Stage 2 photos". This weekend we are adding the doors and creating the stove top...this is so much fun!

Fridge/Freezer

Oven/Sink Area


----------



## LoveOhm (Apr 26, 2007)

Adding an adorable "sea blue" retro kitchen from Babystyle....

http://www.babystyle.com/common/baby...dept=37&sc=140

there is also a matching fridge...


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueIrises* 
Okay our construction has begun...I forgot to take before pics of the two upper cabinets we bought from Home Depot but you tell from these "Stage 2 photos". This weekend we are adding the doors and creating the stove top...this is so much fun!

Fridge/Freezer

Oven/Sink Area

OMG...that is going to be amazing! How much did your cabinets cost? Are you leaving them natural, or going to paint them?


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not in the market for it....but it sure is cute.

1950's vintage metal kitchen.

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...aykitchen2.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...laykitchen.jpg
And one I am picking up tomorrow off of Craigslist. Except I'm getting it for $25.00!

http://lilytoad.myshopify.com/products/wooden-kitchen


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
OMG...that is going to be amazing! How much did your cabinets cost? Are you leaving them natural, or going to paint them?

Thanks, it is really exciting watching the changes take place. We are going to stain the cabinets, probably a cherry tone...no paint b/c we want the wood to be seen and the fact that we used wood and not particle board.

We got a real deal at HD. the two cabinets were found in the clearance section. The one we used for the sink/oven was on clearance for $580 and the other was on clearance for $365...clearance! They were custom solid wood cabinets that someone returned...we told the manager what we were doing and told him it was obvious they were heare for quite some time by the amount of dust on them...our bys were with us, so I laid a huge amount of guilt on him and said "Can't you just see their faces on Christmas morning when they see their new kitchen?" We got both cabinets for $125!








:


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow! Both for $125! That is awesome. That kitchen set is going to be played with by your grandchildren some day. I can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

i found a handywoman to make me the fridge, stove and sink!
http://www.potterybarnkids.com/produ...pkey=ckitchens
and for less than half the cost. i never knew how expensive these things were!


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Question on wood. Hubby was thinking MDF but I read it's pretty toxic. What do you think? What kind of wood should we use? And more importantly what kind of paint/stain is non-toxic??


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeingMe* 
Question on wood. Hubby was thinking MDF but I read it's pretty toxic. What do you think? What kind of wood should we use? And more importantly what kind of paint/stain is non-toxic??

We are using solid birch and birch plywood to build up off the cabinet bases. DH is a green architect and said there are now several choices for low VOC and no VOC paints and stains...Benjamin Moore has a large selection but I know HD now has lots coming to their shelves too.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the...sks-of-mdf.htm

http://miniatures.about.com/b/2007/0...-buildings.htm


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

DD is constantly pretending to cook. The seashells in the bathroom are her favorite pans! But we don't have a good space for a play kitchen, so I was looking at some tabletop things. But then I found this. How simple! How perfect! I'm going to a winter fair at the local Waldorf school tomorrow, so I'm going to buy some felt there and make this. We'll keep it and dd's pots and pans and any food I can whip up before Christmas in a basket for her. I'm pretty excited about a such a simple thing that takes up so little space (and money!)


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
DD is constantly pretending to cook. The seashells in the bathroom are her favorite pans! But we don't have a good space for a play kitchen, so I was looking at some tabletop things. But then I found this. How simple! How perfect! I'm going to a winter fair at the local Waldorf school tomorrow, so I'm going to buy some felt there and make this. We'll keep it and dd's pots and pans and any food I can whip up before Christmas in a basket for her. I'm pretty excited about a such a simple thing that takes up so little space (and money!)


What an excellent idea! Brilliant!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
DD got the PB Pink Retro Kitchen for her birthday.

It's ooooh so outlandishly priced and yet utterly divine.

She got the pink because pink is my favorite color and _my_ kitchen is actually pink too (no offense meant, but breast cancer is the best think to happen to kitchen appliances!) And since her kitchen is in my kitchen it was perfect.

We were only able to afford it because of the generosity of grandparents and other family members.

It's pure







!


I love this pink kitchen!







: We have the red one, but I would have preferred the pink (long, long story). The red one looks fabulous with our daughter's rainbow playsilks. We have some of the wooden food, but we also have some brightly colored polished rocks.

Also -- we met the owners of Willow Toys at an unschooling conference and they were so wonderful that if I had it to do over again, I would have bought from them just because I want to support their business and their stuff is gorgeous.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treasuremapper* 
Also -- we met the owners of Willow Toys at an unschooling conference and they were so wonderful that if I had it to do over again, I would have bought from them just because I want to support their business and their stuff is gorgeous.


So glad to hear this! DD's kitchen from Willow Toys should arrive Monday!


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueIrises* 
We are using solid birch and birch plywood to build up off the cabinet bases. DH is a green architect and said there are now several choices for low VOC and no VOC paints and stains...Benjamin Moore has a large selection but I know HD now has lots coming to their shelves too.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the...sks-of-mdf.htm

http://miniatures.about.com/b/2007/0...-buildings.htm

NAK... We use AFM Safecoat and BioShield paints. Although Benjamin Moore and others make zero- and low-VOC bases, once color is added to their no-VOC bases, the paint is no longer zero-VOC. AFM's colors do not have any VOCs, and BioShield is a milk paint.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
whats the quality like? im really loving the red one. if im gonna slpurge on a kitchen, might as well go all out, right? ive always loved the natural wooden ones, but the red one is calling out to me









We have the red one. The quality is excellent and PBK sells tubes of touch up paint for five bucks. Here is a pix of ours. You can see the pink washer and dryer, too.

http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/h...PBK%20kitchen/

One of the main reasons that we chose the PBK kitchen is that it works for taller children. Our kids are above the 97th percentile in height, and they outgrew their old play kitchen. Lakeshore and Kidkraft also have some kitchens that would work for taller children.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

My son's completed play kitchen.

Kitchen was a craigslist find that we re-did. New hardware, new burners, new faucet and new nobs.

Fridge was made from scratch by my husband. The pine door pulls we decided to order from a sauna supply store, and they won't be here in time for Christmas.

I love how the whole thing turned out!

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...aykitchen3.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...aykitchen2.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...aykitchen1.jpg


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
My son's completed play kitchen.

It looks beautiful!!


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
But then I found this. How simple! How perfect!

I love that!

Editing, because I really, really love that. The beauty is, any child could have that--it is so simple and inexpensive. I could make that for about $2! I would have loved that as a child, and my dc would love it too.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
My son's completed play kitchen.

Yes very nice...we are almost done...just finishing up the final touches...will hopefully post ours tomorrow.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

So we are finally finished...well 99% done...we still have to hang the window as it is just propped up right now and install the baker's rack in the oven...and DH says he might want to add a rack on the door of the fridge for the eggs...we'll see? I feel like a kid again b/c I am so excited for Christmas and can't wait to see Jack's face when he sees the kitchen. I hope the boys love it!

The kitchen set

The fridge

The stovetop

another view


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
My son's completed play kitchen.

Kitchen was a craigslist find that we re-did. New hardware, new burners, new faucet and new nobs.

Fridge was made from scratch by my husband. The pine door pulls we decided to order from a sauna supply store, and they won't be here in time for Christmas.

I love how the whole thing turned out!

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...aykitchen3.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...aykitchen2.jpg

http:http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...aykitchen1.jpg

I love that it looks like an old wood-fired cookstove. I've never even thought about that, but if we were going to have a big play kitchen for dd, a little version of the woodstove I do most of my cooking on would be perfect!

I finished dd's kitchen playmat last night and it came out so cute! I almost died, though, when I ironed it at the end and the red thread I used on the burners MELTED and smeared on the fabric! But I think I got it all out. At 12:30 in the morning. ugh.


----------



## LoveOhm (Apr 26, 2007)

I really love all the kitchens that were handmade! We purchased the PB Pink Retro Kitchen for dd and it is utterly divine I am extremely happy with the selection!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueIrises* 
So we are finally finished...well 99% done...we still have to hang the window as it is just propped up right now and install the baker's rack in the oven...and DH says he might want to add a rack on the door of the fridge for the eggs...we'll see? I feel like a kid again b/c I am so excited for Christmas and can't wait to see Jack's face when he sees the kitchen. I hope the boys love it!

The kitchen set

The fridge

The stovetop

another view


oh my gosh!! That is amazing


----------



## gulatigirl (May 11, 2006)

Hubby and BIL made this kitchen for my 2 year old DD this Christmas. All-in the materials were about $100 and about 10 hours of them working on it together . . .

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3130/...c7e443.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3131/...bdbdf5.jpg?v=0

She LOVED LOVED LOVED it!

We also bought her these donuts:
http://www.honey-bunch.com/item_images/donut.jpg

and the Plan toys toaster:
http://www.honey-bunch.com/item_images/to.jpg


----------



## michelleklu (Aug 3, 2008)

:
In case any more DIY links pop up.


----------



## Elsaraw (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anyone seen the Melissa & Doug wood kitchen in person? I'm wondering how nice it is..

this one


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

For those of you looking for more DIY inspiration I thought I would share the play kitchen we built for my son at Christmas using shelving components from the Japanese dollar store (we were stationed overseas). The whole thing cost about $20 and I think came out really cute. Since we are a military family and move a lot, it was important for me not to have an extra giant piece of furniture to haul around. This whole kitchen breaks down to fit in an under-the-bed storage container.

Here are the pics. I tried to include copious notes in the pictures.

Structure was built with tube and joint system (4 for $1) and lightweight plywood ($1 each). I bought extra pieces to make it taller as he gets older:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3304590079

Side stand:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3305418342

Cook top:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3304589597

Sink:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3304589117

Hope this helps someone - I looked at this thread a lot before I put this together. I am really enjoying all of the great play kitchen ideas!


----------



## wholebreath (Nov 8, 2008)

Another thought about the japanese dollar stores-they are an excellent place to get pots and pans and utensila and dishes for a play kitchen. We just went today for another reason and they had so many cool kid-sized kitchen things.


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Pottery Barn Kids has some of their kitchens on sale right now:

http://www.potterybarnkids.com/shop/...sale/index.cfm

I think I may attempt to make some felt food for DD for her 2nd birthday....

Can anyone direct me to a DIY site for making felt food?


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoundAbout* 
For those of you looking for more DIY inspiration I thought I would share the play kitchen we built for my son at Christmas using shelving components from the Japanese dollar store (we were stationed overseas). The whole thing cost about $20 and I think came out really cute. Since we are a military family and move a lot, it was important for me not to have an extra giant piece of furniture to haul around. This whole kitchen breaks down to fit in an under-the-bed storage container.

Here are the pics. I tried to include copious notes in the pictures.

Structure was built with tube and joint system (4 for $1) and lightweight plywood ($1 each). I bought extra pieces to make it taller as he gets older:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3304590079

Side stand:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3305418342

Cook top:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3304589597

Sink:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3304589117

Hope this helps someone - I looked at this thread a lot before I put this together. I am really enjoying all of the great play kitchen ideas!

Nice work! This is really great! I love how cute it is. I bet your little one gets many hours of play out of this. I also love that it can be raised as he grows.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I am in awe of all the awesome diy kitchens. Nice work!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

bumping for the new month


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting or making one of these for my 2 younger DSs


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I went to visit my parents a couple weeks ago and brought back the wooden play kitchen my Dad built for my sister and I in the 70's








It is wonderful and DD loves it!







Play kitchens are the best!


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG I can't believe I didn't see this thread before buying DS his birthday kitchen a month ago. I love all the DIY ideas!!

We got the Ikea Duktig kitchen (bottom and top) which I don't think has been mentioned here yet because it has only recently become available in North America. http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/70129801

We love it! It is remarkably high quality (with Ikea you never know) and is very solid, not that particleboard cr+p they often use. The reasons I chose it were:
-cost ($150 Can total)
-styling is modern and fits in with our house decor
-solid and high quality
-easy to clean
-compact and fits easily in a small spot (I wanted it to go in the real kitchen so that we can cook together)
-it's small size means that my 1 yo can already play with the cooktop and sink, the feet are adjustable so that the counter height can be raised as he gets taller

I've made two minor modifications:
- I used a few small dots of silicone to secure the sink down because DS got obsessed with hitting the dog with it (weird as he doesn't hit the dog with anything else)
- I put a few layers of masking tape over the cupboard door magnets to reduce their strength (they were so strong that DS couldn't open them)

I definitely have no reservations about recommending this kitchen to anyone else. If it is the look and size that you want, then it is a great option!


----------



## Sugarshoc (Feb 5, 2007)

We just bought the Elves & Angels Christina Kitchen for our DD. Love, love, love!!!!!














We put it together tonight because we'll be at my in-laws on Christmas eve and day and she played with it all evening. It is gorgeous and it smells so good because it's made of pine wood. I had to send them an email to encourage them to keep doing such wonderful work.


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

Dh built dd a play kitchen for Christmas this year







Here is a link to a pic of it:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2655/...d513cba418.jpg


__
https://flic.kr/p/4216407088

It's made from pine, and we polished it with a beeswax finish.


----------



## akingme (Nov 6, 2010)

What do people think of a free-standing fridge vs. the all in one kitchens?

Do you think the natural wood lends itself to more imaginative play, or do the colors enhance play?


----------



## akingme (Nov 6, 2010)

Ive been on a kitchen search for months. The Waldorf type solid wood kitchens are a bit small and plain IMHO. This one is fantastic. Perfect. And soooo expensive. Of course....that's my retail karma. I always love the most expensive things....

How much was the shipping from Canada?

Would this one work with a child who is on the tall side?

Thanks,

AK


----------



## akingme (Nov 6, 2010)

The best kitchen I think. Thanks for posting. My son is tall, would it last until past 5??


----------



## heavensearth (Oct 10, 2009)

We have a wonderful play kitchen! I blogged about it last year here: http://serenawilsonstubson.blogspot.com/2010/02/sebastian-size-kitchen.html Its been a year with the kitchen now and DS who just turned 2 still plays with it all the time! we've added a ton of new foods and pots and pans since my original post, but everything that the kitchen came with is still in really great shape!

(The kitchen is called My Creative Cookery Club and its all wooden except for the sink and plastic on the over door).


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

heavensearth ... hi! We just got the same one for our daughter and were thinking of putting wax on. I read that you did that. Still glad that you did? Have you had to redo it? Thanks!


----------



## akingme (Nov 6, 2010)

I am having a kitchen made from a vendor on etsy....I wanted something modern/streamlined and also simple and made of wood, not so curly and gingerbready....for my son/and to go with my house....there is a wonderful guy, Darin, who has shop called Hammer&Nails and he has a great modernish wood kitchen....check it out.


----------



## heavensearth (Oct 10, 2009)

Starling&diesel, we are so so so happy we did! the feel of the raw wood is not nice at all! We use beeswax butcher block sealer (we just started using a beeswax sealer made by Palumba and its lovely!) on many of our sons wooden toys, especially ones made by Plan Toys that are just the untreated wood, I think it makes a big difference


----------



## akingme (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone else have a dog who chews/gnaws on the wooden toy food, wooden animals etc. It's a constant battle to pick up everything or else he eats chews on it. And those wooden animals are expensive!!!


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paeta16*
> 
> I think I may attempt to make some felt food for DD for her 2nd birthday....
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a DIY site for making felt food?


I realize this post was quite some time ago, but if anyone is looking for DIY instructions for felt food, check out this post on Ohdeedoh...

http://www.ohdeedoh.com/ohdeedoh/diy/how-to-make-felt-food-our-gigantic-list-of-tutorials-135005


----------



## ctrygirlatheart (Jul 7, 2009)

My husband and I made a play kitchen for DD for Christmas this year out of Ikea components mostly. Spent around $50 I believe. It could use a little embelishment in my opinion but for now it is perfectly functional. Hope the link works, first time trying to post a FB pic here.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=134909819905402&set=a.124549144274803.21169.100001591536382


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

It says content not found for me, ctrygirlatheart.


----------



## ctrygirlatheart (Jul 7, 2009)

Try this:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=225393&l=c3ca4f4be0&id=100001591536382

Hope that works!

Future decorating plans include either "wallpapering" the back wall or adding additional "backsplash" tiles and paint. Plus adding a door so the storage place under the stove becomes an oven.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice job!

I vote tiles, though I understand wallpaper or paint is less expensive.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Some Small Space Ideas

Haba Play Cooker, Made in Germany, Solid Hardwood Around $40 http://www.amazon.com/Haba-1596-Wooden-Play-Cooker/dp/B0002HYDNG

The Little Kitchen, Etsy Mama Made, Soldi Hardwood Around $75 http://www.ohdeedoh.com/ohdeedoh/toys-toddler/the-little-kitchen-by-mama-made-them-128644

Play Kitchen Play Mat DIY http://www.etsy.com/listing/42058059/roll-up-kitchen-play-mat-custom-orders


----------



## raqi (Jun 30, 2009)

Bumping!

Any more favorites?

Editing to add: I'm thinking about this one.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Just thought I would add that we opened the Little Kitchen I linked above from etsy this morning. Really well made and the kids love. Reasonable price for the quality. Full size top but doesn't require floorspace. And it fits into our Ikea Billy shelves that store most of our playthings.


----------



## MCPM (Jan 29, 2006)

I really like the look of that etsy one! I did a rough DIY one made out of cardboard but it's kind of wack. This one looks fantastic.

Though what do people think about the "realistic" edge of painted vs. unpainted?


----------



## flightgoddess (Mar 4, 2009)

I made a play kitchen with 2 free, old cabinets. one upright, spray painted white for the fridge, and one half cupboard with 2 doors (like the kind that go over the stove) I removed and turned the hinges on one door, so it could open like an oven, and put a wire shelf rack/divide from the thrift store for the 'wire oven rack' and the other side is just 'storage'. I cut a rectangle hole for a little plastic tub I had for the sink, and got an old bathroom fixture from my parents for the sink faucet. I glued CDs upside down for the burners. Totally cheap and cute.


----------



## Rlin (Apr 9, 2010)

We have the stove and sink from this one: http://www.duketoys.nl/complete-houten-keuken-gekleurd-p-586.html and DS loves it. It is in his room and he plays with it a lot. We also have wooden fruit, veggies and meat that can be cut.


----------

